# Local hedgehog people in Vancouver BC, Area?!



## Cactusfriend (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I live in Vancouver BC and I am wondering if there are any other people here who live in the lower mainland and surrounding areas?! If there is a group (Facebook etc) for such people that would also be awesome! Looking to network locally with people who love hedgehogs as well as maybe network for babysitting purposes?! Would be amazing to have a knowledgable babysitter and I would be able to babysit as well!


----------

